# Getting my '86 Ramcharger back!



## NYH1 (May 13, 2009)

I'm getting my '86 Ramcharger back from my uncle. He wrecked the passenger side. I don't know if it can repaired or just used for parts. Either way I'm getting it. The drive train is in very good working order and should make really good cores for rebuilding.

It has a 360 4 bbl, NP435 4 speed manual tranny, 208 t-case, Dana 44 front diff and 9 1/4 read diff w/ 3:21 gears.

Future plans include either repairing the body on this one or find another Ramcharger or Trailduster (worst case, a short box 1/2 4x4) that needs engine, tranny ect. work.

I want to build a 408 stroker out of the 360 with 9.0 to 9.5:1 compression, a small hydraulic cam that makes a ton of low end torque, Performer intake with a 600 to 650 CFM carb, full length headers, 2 1/4 full length dual exhaust. Use the NP435 with a good clutch and pressure plate set up. Use the 208 t-case. Run Detroit Lockers (or another good LSD type) in both the front (w/ lock out hubs) and rear diffs. I want to run 4:10 gears.

I'd like to go with 33x10.5-15 tires and the minimum suspension lift required for this size tire. We'll drive this on the road mostly with some off roading, nothing to serious. Will the Dana 44 and 9 1/4 diffs work with a set up like this?


----------



## cuttinstuff (May 15, 2009)

I had an 88. It was the best vehicle I have had in the snow. 4" lift,33" bfg mud terrains on 12" wide welds.


----------



## Kunes (May 15, 2009)

Wow a 3:21? Drag Strip Ramcharger? lol nice


----------



## clutch25 (May 15, 2009)

Don't know about the 9.25 rear but the Dana 44 should hold up well.

You might not like the locker in the rear during the winter...never drove with one (I WISH!!!!) but have heard they can be tricky on ice, for sure with a short wheelbase vehicle.


----------



## Kunes (May 15, 2009)

clutch25 said:


> Don't know about the 9.25 rear but the Dana 44 should hold up well.
> 
> You might not like the locker in the rear during the winter...never drove with one (I WISH!!!!) but have heard they can be tricky on ice, for sure with a short wheelbase vehicle.



the lockers not always engaged?...


----------



## NYH1 (May 16, 2009)

A locker or a good limited slip carrier is a must for the rear. I've gotten most of my trucks and SUVs with limited slip diffs. Had an Auburn put in my 94 F150. I prefer them. I haven't desided whether or no to put a LSD in the front. I'll be using lock out hubs.


----------



## Kunes (May 16, 2009)

you cant get a truck/suv stuck on almost anything provided the time is right without a lsd or locker


----------



## Darin (May 16, 2009)

I had a '84 and hated it until I got rid of that POS plastic carb.


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not getting the Ramcharger now. Last week I bought a 78 Camaro. I can't do both at the same time.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 12, 2009)

How much for the ramcharger lol? I got a project waiting til i get some other stuff out of the way it is an 84 w250 ram four wheel drive 4.10 dana 60s front and rear with a 360 and torqueflite auto no overdrive lol. Want to do exact same thing engine wise with the 408 stroker, your 9.25 will most definately hold up as long as your not beating the #### out of it and 33s are still in the axle "safety cushion". Why a 78 Camaro, good deal, just wondering?


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 12, 2009)

ridgerunner97 said:


> Why a 78 Camaro, good deal, just wondering?


Yeah it was a good deal, and it's solid where it matters most, front and rear sub frames, floors, trunk and quarters. Parts are cheap compared to other brands. Plus it's the same car as my first car...same color too.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet what powerplant she have? smallblock or bigblock


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 12, 2009)

350 4 bbl, auto, not sure what gears it has.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW the memories. I can remember riding with my dad in his ramcharger when I was a kid. There was rust holes in the rear floorboard and I could watch the yellow lines as we went down the road. I think his was a late 70's model, green and tan. Oh to be young again.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 13, 2009)

:agree2: The good times we had in my dad's 86 Royal Se. Took it up the one ridge where we hunt i was about 8yrs old, Early March crossed a creek and was in 8in of snow and mud, hit a frozen snow drift that was up to the grill in 2wd and stopped dead lol, my dad laughed backed up put it in 4hi and it was like a friggin tv commercial lol blasted through it, that truck was unstoppable! Took it too West Virginia hunting when i was like 5yrs old came down on a rock and grenaded the t-case, was able to disconnect the front driveshaft and keep going in two wheel drive limped it over 100miles home like that lol. I want it back haha.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 13, 2009)

ridgerunner97 said:


> :agree2: that truck was unstoppable!



That is what my dad said. He could go anywhere in the ice and snow, he just couldn't stop. Said once he got stopped, he would just lock it in and drive out of the ditch. LOL


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 13, 2009)

:agree2:Right before my dad sold his due to uncontrollable body rot which they are notorious for haha, we got caught out one night in an unexpected snowfall, on a main road and it wasn't too bad driving, helps when you have a cast iron v8 out front, and a 36 gallon fuel tank with steel skid plates everywhere underneath and BFG All Terrain TAs decided wed take the shortcut home down a steep backroad, the hill is windy as can be and bout 3 miles to the bottom with a 90 degree left turn at the bottom, no runoff room either side of the road whole way down ditch and cliff on high side guardrail cliff on low side, we start sliding he sticks it in the ditch sitting on the front axle. Locks in 4 lo first gear and puts it to the floor pulled out and we drove with the right side in the ditch the whole way down the hill cause we kept slidin on the blacktop. People always need to remember that it is four wheel DRIVE not four wheel STOP lol. Just another wonderful memory from my younger days with my dad, i miss those times seems like we have so much #### goin on now a days that we just don't have time to do things like we used to. I guess thats what happens when your 20 and in school workin full time.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the 208 T case a lot. folks say to swap out hubs so you can unlock the front wheels and even go so far as to retro-fit the diferential inside the case so it wouldn't spin the driveshaft but I had a truck with one and loved it the way it came.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 14, 2009)

ahh you know it was the 203 I was thinking.


----------

